

Show HN: Outstanding Bar - fredrivett
https://outstandingbar.com

======
rafaqueque
No e-mail validation. The idea is cool, but this is a basic feature for an
e-mail subscription plugin.

~~~
mikeaag
Thanks for your feedback.

We went for the path of least resistance, but i totally get what you're
saying. We'll definitely look at adding in as an option as soon as possible.

------
mikeaag
Morning all,

One half of CONTRAST here, the guys behind OutstandingBar.

We would love to hear your thoughts and feedback on OutstandingBar.

Mike

